# Air conditioning unit - Mobile ones



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I cant quite afford new air conditioning unit fitted, so I was looking into the possibility of taking the smallest ones away to europe with me, some have 3.6amps but was quoted that they need 4 times that in start up, does anyone know how good they are and whether you can run them on 10amp sites. I was looking at 9,000-8,000 btu units.

Any advice on the previous use of them or whether we could use one would save my heat exhaustion.

Many thanks

Pat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Portable air con*

Hi

What ever the amps on a euro site, you will need to keep some amps in reserve to run the fridge and the battery charger etc.

Comet air conditioner

The link aboove is for a portable unit and it seems that 9 - 10 amps will be required to use it. I may be mis interpreting the info though, as this figure is based on the power consumption.

R


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*POTABLE AIR CONDITIONERS*

hI patsy4 !

saw your post and thought that was me 2 years ago. Can't afford the roof mounted jobbies and our experiance with condenser units has not been good. We came across a company in Lutterworth who sell an Italian portable unit which is designed for caravans.
Its called a Mistralvan 2300. The company is called Kool Camping and we paid £500 for the system. It workd really well when on site and apart from the fireup current draw of 3 amps only takes 1.96 amps. It is two units about 16inches square by 8 inches deep. One part goes outside and the umbellical cord which carries the refrigerent connect to the other which sits inside he van. It works really well but you do, as with all airconditioners have to have the doors and windows closed to get maximum effect. We run ours off or Honda 1000 genny as well and there is plenty of amps to run the TV, fridge and a Lamp
The webb address is www.Koolcamping.co.uk and they seem a really good set of guys. Our warrenty is now out of time so I haven't been in touch for a year or so. Try your luck

Ned


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Ned,
Yes I have seen them, but it is two large units to store, have they been cooler enough, we dont have a generator, so it has to be EHU, would like to get a unit that possible could run on 12 V, I will keep looking
Thanks once again
Pat


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Almost 2A at 230V equates to about 40A at 12V so even a modest unit of this size will flatten a battery quite fast. If you are going to generate the power from mains you would be better off with the higher power unit.
I think that Dometic do do a 12V fitted air con unit but it is only really practical when the engine is running.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks yes it is the 12v we need whilst driving, as our cab as not airconditioning

Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Start up*

Hello Pat,

You correctly state that air-conditioners require an initial high start-up current. However, this is a momentary thing, of under two seconds in normal use. This would not normaly effect your EHU fuse as they are not fast blow units.

Therefore, you will have no problems running your mobile a/c unit along side your fridge and battery charger when on a campsite with 10 amps or more.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Patsy,

Just been looking at Aldi's offers before I came on the forum. They have a 9,000 btu unit which consumes 1300w (over 5amps) in 'coolness' mode.
Wouldn't leave you much leeway on some continental hookups!

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_5811.htm

JohnW


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Portable Air Con*

Hi Pat,

I bought an AMCOR unit from Maplins last October prior to our trip to Portugal over XMAS/NEW YEAR

As it turned out, we didn't need it this time but I did try it whilst on a 6 amp EHU. It worked fine without tripping despite fridge and tv being on.

This model (AMC10KM-410) is rated at 830 watts and 3.7 amps.
Weight is 30kg.

I've just tried in my garage using a power meter and was only showing 2.8 amps and 710 watts max but this was the fan on the 2nd setting.
The air con compressor will not kick in until the temperature reaches 18 deg c and it's only about 8 deg c at the moment.

Came across this site whilst looking for details of mine.

Hope it helps
Cheers,
Alan

Portable Air Con


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for reply the unit I wanted was an Amcor MF10000E which has a running amp of 3.6 but when I spoke to Amcor that said you need to have 4 times this at the start up, I really like the unit because its small, and fits just about in the motorhome, I was thinking about chancing it but they said some of their larger units take less at start up, but that one def more.
Pat


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of evaporative air coolers? Only 60w consumption and 7.5kg. But not sure how effective they are.

http://www.aircondirect.co.uk/Prem-i-Air_MECFK10_Portable_Air_Cooler_MECFK10/version.asp


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If an evaporative cooler evaporates the water into the air that surrounds you inside the van then you might get a bit cooler but in the process you will certainly get a lot sweatier.

Dry heat is very much preferable to humid heat.

That is the beauty of compressor type aircon. It drops the humidity out of the air making you feel much more comfortable.

Aircon should not drop the temperature by much more than 5C-10C.

It should reduce the relative humidity by 25% or more.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

we picked up a proper split portable unit from ebay. 
It has a fan unit you put outside and a condenser/fan unit that goes inside.
It draws about 4A (peak is 10A) Never had a problem on any french site with it, fridge and microwave on !

They are still on ebay search for item number 36004734903
currently 199 quid and highly recommended

just looked and the same item is 129 quid on this item number 190217575045 same ebayer who i bought from

most of the other units are a poor compromise and dot wok too well. 
Evaporative may give the feeling of coolness but dont perform well if its damp and humid.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks good, but R22 refrigerant is specified. 
Is that normal, I thought R134 is now standard.


----------

